# worm radar?



## ktbaird

I have been having problems with my computer since i let my nephew use it i used avg and the highjack this and got the following log which makes me wonder if i may have a worm?

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 7:26:46 PM, on 09/12/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6002.18005)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgui.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\smart web printing\hpswp_clipbook.exe
C:\hp\kbd\kbd.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conime.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_ca&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.facebook.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_ca&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_ca&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://start.facemoods.com/?a=dpg&s={searchTerms}&f=4
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:5555
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {f864ba3f-9878-458a-ba2b-dad32bcbc472} - C:\Program Files\CieoNetUtilities_0e\bar\1.bin\0eSrcAs.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: IEHlprObj Class - {8CA5ED52-F3FB-4414-A105-2E3491156990} - C:\Program Files\iWin Games\iWinGamesHookIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\9.0.0.18\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: CieoNet Utilities - {8175e372-1ff1-4288-8e6e-addebd415d47} - C:\Program Files\CieoNetUtilities_0e\bar\1.bin\0ebar.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\9.0.0.18\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KbdStub.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] [ProgramFilesFolder]Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [shawnotify] c:\progra~1\shaw\update\siuloader.exe /notify
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] "C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vProt] "C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {149E45D8-163E-4189-86FC-45022AB2B6C9} (SpinTop DRM Control) - file:///C:/Program%20Files/G.H.O.S.T.%20Chronicles/Images/stg_drm.ocx
O16 - DPF: {3107C2A8-9F0B-4404-A58B-21BD85268FBC} (PogoWebLauncher Control) - http://www.pogo.com/cdl/launcher/PogoWebLauncherInstaller.CAB
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC450D71-CC90-424C-8638-1F2DBAC87A54} (ArmHelper Control) - file:///C:/Program%20Files/Samantha%20Swift%20and%20the%20Hidden%20Roses%20of%20Athena/Images/armhelper.ocx
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} - http://wwwimages.adobe.com/www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D71F9A27-723E-4B8B-B428-B725E47CBA3E} - http://imikimi.com/download/imikimi_plugin_0.5.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} (Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/VistaMSNPUplden-ca.cab
O18 - Protocol: intu-qt2008 - {05E53CE9-66C8-4A9E-A99F-FDB7A8E7B596} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2008\ic2008pp.dll
O18 - Protocol: intu-qt2009 - {03947252-2355-4E9B-B446-8CCC75C43370} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2009\ic2009pp.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: viprotocol - {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\9.0.1\ViProtocol.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Security Toolbar Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: iWinTrusted - iWin Inc. - C:\Program Files\iWin Games\iWinTrusted.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: vToolbarUpdater - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\9.0.1\ToolbarUpdater.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 10031 bytes
 can someone save me please and thank you


----------



## johnb35

Worm radar is from AVG Antivirus so no issues there.  

However, have you ran malwarebytes yet?  I do see other issues in the log though.

If not then do the following.

Please download *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware *from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run *Rkill.scr*,  *Rkill.exe*, or *Rkill.com*.  If you are still having issues running rkill then try downloading these renamed versions of the same program.

*EXPLORER.EXE*
*IEXPLORE.EXE*
*USERINIT.EXE*
*WINLOGON.EXE*

But *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.



Download the *HijackThis* installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

When the hijackthis log appears in a notepad file, click on the edit menu, click select all, then click on the edit menu again and click on copy.  Come back to your reply and right click on your mouse and click on paste.

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## ktbaird

*Logs*

Thank you very much for running me through this here are the logs

Malwarebytes log:
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.51.2.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 8346

Windows 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer 7.0.6002.18005

10/12/2011 5:49:57 AM
mbam-log-2011-12-10 (05-49-57).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 193344
Time elapsed: 12 minute(s), 46 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 1
Registry Values Infected: 2
Registry Data Items Infected: 1
Folders Infected: 1
Files Infected: 2

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.exe\shell\open\command\(default) (Hijack.ExeFile) -> Value: (default) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ProxyServer (PUM.Bad.Proxy) -> Value: ProxyServer -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Clients\StartMenuInternet\IEXPLORE.EXE\shell\open\command\(default) (Hijack.StartMenuInternet) -> Bad: ("C:\Users\god\AppData\Local\ema.exe" -a "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe") Good: (iexplore.exe) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Folders Infected:
c:\WINDOWS\$xntuninstall643$ (Adware.AdRotator) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Files Infected:
c:\Users\god\Desktop\limewirewin.exe (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\$xntuninstall643$\zrpt.xml (Adware.AdRotator) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.



Hijackthis:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 5:55:26 AM, on 10/12/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6002.18005)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\smart web printing\hpswp_clipbook.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\hp\kbd\kbd.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_ca&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.facebook.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_ca&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_ca&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://start.facemoods.com/?a=dpg&s={searchTerms}&f=4
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {f864ba3f-9878-458a-ba2b-dad32bcbc472} - C:\Program Files\CieoNetUtilities_0e\bar\1.bin\0eSrcAs.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: IEHlprObj Class - {8CA5ED52-F3FB-4414-A105-2E3491156990} - C:\Program Files\iWin Games\iWinGamesHookIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\9.0.0.18\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: CieoNet Utilities - {8175e372-1ff1-4288-8e6e-addebd415d47} - C:\Program Files\CieoNetUtilities_0e\bar\1.bin\0ebar.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\9.0.0.18\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KbdStub.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] [ProgramFilesFolder]Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [shawnotify] c:\progra~1\shaw\update\siuloader.exe /notify
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] "C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vProt] "C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {149E45D8-163E-4189-86FC-45022AB2B6C9} (SpinTop DRM Control) - file:///C:/Program%20Files/G.H.O.S.T.%20Chronicles/Images/stg_drm.ocx
O16 - DPF: {3107C2A8-9F0B-4404-A58B-21BD85268FBC} (PogoWebLauncher Control) - http://www.pogo.com/cdl/launcher/PogoWebLauncherInstaller.CAB
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC450D71-CC90-424C-8638-1F2DBAC87A54} (ArmHelper Control) - file:///C:/Program%20Files/Samantha%20Swift%20and%20the%20Hidden%20Roses%20of%20Athena/Images/armhelper.ocx
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} - http://wwwimages.adobe.com/www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D71F9A27-723E-4B8B-B428-B725E47CBA3E} - http://imikimi.com/download/imikimi_plugin_0.5.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} (Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/VistaMSNPUplden-ca.cab
O18 - Protocol: intu-qt2008 - {05E53CE9-66C8-4A9E-A99F-FDB7A8E7B596} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2008\ic2008pp.dll
O18 - Protocol: intu-qt2009 - {03947252-2355-4E9B-B446-8CCC75C43370} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2009\ic2009pp.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: viprotocol - {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\9.0.1\ViProtocol.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Security Toolbar Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: iWinTrusted - iWin Inc. - C:\Program Files\iWin Games\iWinTrusted.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: vToolbarUpdater - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\9.0.1\ToolbarUpdater.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 9854 bytes


----------



## johnb35

Sorry for the late reply.

Please rerun hijackthis and place checks next to the following entries.

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://start.facemoods.com/?a=dpg&s={searchTerms}&f=4
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {f864ba3f-9878-458a-ba2b-dad32bcbc472} - C:\Program Files\CieoNetUtilities_0e\bar\1.bin\0eSrcAs.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: IEHlprObj Class - {8CA5ED52-F3FB-4414-A105-2E3491156990} - C:\Program Files\iWin Games\iWinGamesHookIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: CieoNet Utilities - {8175e372-1ff1-4288-8e6e-addebd415d47} - C:\Program Files\CieoNetUtilities_0e\bar\1.bin\0ebar.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime


Then click on fix checked at the bottom.  Let me know if you are having any issues with your system.  Do you by chance have Ccleaner installed?  I would download it and run it if you don't.


----------



## ktbaird

*Windows Closing*

I ran the programs and was able to open items in internet explorer that i could not previously but now quite often internet explorer closes on me with an internet explorer error message any ideas?


Thank you


----------



## johnb35

Open internet explorer, goto tools, manage addons, and click on search providers on the left.  What providers are listed?  We will most likely have to reset IE's settings.


----------

